# Kompilera firefox själv utan emerge

## sunix

Hej!

Jag laddade ner firefox source: firefox-2.0.0.9-source.tar.bz2

Packade upp den och skrev ./configure

Men ./configure stannar med felmeddelandet: configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required

Om jag kör ./configure --enable-application=APP så fungerar det inte i alla  fall.

Finns det nån hjälp för detta?!

Med Mycket Tacksamhet!

----------

## mosburn

JAG ursäkt så min skrev Svensk är inte den bäst. försök 

--enable-application=browser

Om du har inte löste den här ändå

----------

## jenkler

Varför vill du göra det manuellt ? Då skräpar man ju ner systemet :-|

/J

----------

## hedmo

haller med jenkler 

men om du sa vill finns det "alltid" en readme fil efter uppackningen eller en howto pa deras sida dar du 

hamtade den ifran.tank pa att om man tar hem saker till linux kan det det finnas beroenden som du 

behover fixa ocksa darfor holler jag med jenkler.portage ar en kraftfull grej och fixar nastan allt for dig

----------

## jenkler

Detta är mina use flags  :Very Happy:  doc så har jag inget spec system utan detta är min jobbdator  :Very Happy:  Men som du ser så kan du välja vad du vill med use flags utan att behöva bry dig om ./configure bla bla bla

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.8  USE="alsa dbus mozdevelop -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -java -sqlite -startup-notification" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Varför mecka när man ej behöver det ;-|

----------

## Kattsand

LINGUAS="blabla" var nytt för mig. Vad gör hela den raden, lägger till stöd för språk?

----------

## wilsonsamm

Ja. for eksempel staar det i min make.conf

LINGUAS="en_GB nb nn nl de ru cs jp"

dvs at jeg faar stoette for britisk engelsk, norsk bokmaal, norsk nynorsk, nederlandsk, tysk, russisk, tsjekkisk, japansk.

Hvis du ikke oensker et spraak er det bare aa skrive - foran, akkurat som med USE. for eksempel LINGUAS="-dk" vil si at du ikke faar danske oversettelser og slikt.

----------

